# Testing out cubes at a comp



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Hey everyone, i recently went to a competition where i tried a bunch of cubes. Here are the cubes and my thoughts:

So before the comp, i thought my cube was trash (i currently main the rs3m2021 MagLev)

WR M 2021 MagLev - it felt even looser than my rs3m 2021, i had a lot of problems controlling it

Rs3m2020 - it was really slow, even tho the kid whose rs3m i tried said it was setup

GTS 3: It felt loose, but kinda good. Not the best because it was dry (maybe coz there was no lube)

And then lastly when some kids tried my rsem 2021, they said they liked it than any other cube! I thought my cube was the worst, but eventually it came out to be the best for me.

The only thing which i am sad is that i didnt try out gan cubes, i tried the 11 m pro, but the guy had set it very slow so i didnt like it much.

Everyone can give ur thoughts on cubes here


----------



## fdskljgrie (Sep 30, 2022)

My main 3x3 is the rs3m 2021, and it is better then any other cube for me. It has a perfect grip, speed, and looseness for my fingers. Once I started maining it, my average got up by 2 seconds just like that pretty much.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

I went to a comp and thought my Gan 11 was set up really bad, then I got scrambling duty. My "trash" Gan 11 was better than all of the other cubes, including a Yoo Cube Deluxe, a really slow Gan 12 Maglev, Tornado V2, and GTS3M. All the cubes had one thing in common: they were really slow compared to my cubes. I am now 99% sure that those cubes were not really slow, but mine are setup really fast.


----------

